# Forbidden Kingdom Trailer (Jackie Chan & Jet Li)



## lightning (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, it's Jackie Chan and Jet Li in one movie,enjoy.


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice!

I really want to see this movie but am I the only one who is upset that this movie is in english???

This year I have spent a lot of time watching Hong Kong films and I must say I prefer subtitles over English dubs.  I am interested in this movie but something keeps nudging me that I shouldnt keep my hopes high.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2007)

*YES!!!*

I have *GOT* to see that movie.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 21, 2007)

I must say that this looks shocking like a "martial arts epic" that Jet Li was supposed to have given up after Hero.  

Of course I remember interviews with Jackie Chan saying how he doesn't like all the wirework.....

Whats with the white guy?


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 21, 2007)

Blindside said:


> I must say that this looks shocking like a "martial arts epic" that Jet Li was supposed to have given up after Hero.
> 
> Of course I remember interviews with Jackie Chan saying how he doesn't like all the wirework.....
> 
> Whats with the white guy?


 
Yeah Jet Li said no more period pieces martial arts epics.

As a MA fan I am tired of all the wirework.  I miss the days of great fight scene without all the flying around.  Hong Kong films of today don't use thm that much anymore but movies made for Western market still do.

LMAO!!!  I said the samething.  I hate to say it but I think it to appeal to more westerners.  i watch ALOT of Hong Kong movies and it is a crying shame that they don't get the sort of attention they should get in the East. (The Protege, Brothers, Flash Point, etc.)


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow! I've been hearing this movie's name, but I didn't realize that Jet Li AND Jackie Chan were both going to be in it!!!!!! :fanboy:

Yeah, I thought Jet Li was "retired" too. Oh well. :uhyeah:

I'm not really a fan of the "artsy" flying/wirework movies that seem to end depressing with all or half the main characters dying at the end. I hope this doesn't end sad too! I was almost going to give up on these types of movies until I watched "The Promise", and that had some humor in it, and I enjoyed it a lot more than "Hero" or "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon".

Robyn :asian:


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 24, 2007)

The Opal Dragon said:


> Wow! I've been hearing this movie's name, but I didn't realize that Jet Li AND Jackie Chan were both going to be in it!!!!!! :fanboy:
> 
> Yeah, I thought Jet Li was "retired" too. Oh well. :uhyeah:
> 
> ...


 
Collin Chou (Seraph in Matrix) is in it as well.

Asian movies are good for having a depressing theme at the end.  I think it is something about their culture..maybe someone else could expand but it is a popular way to end movies, with the main characters dying at the end.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Dec 24, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Asian movies are good for having a depressing theme at the end. I think it is something about their culture..maybe someone else could expand but it is a popular way to end movies, with the main characters dying at the end.


 
I'm sure others have seen it, but I'll mention it here.  On the Iron Monkey DVD there is an interview with Quentin Tarantino who explains that back in the 70's/80's for the most part the Asians were poor (not trying to offend anyone here that's what he said) so to save movie goers a little bit of money they would throw as many elements into 1 movie as they could ie. some comedy here some drama there a little bit of action over there etc etc.  Hence why so many of the Asian films are so bouncy going from one genre to the next in a matter of minutes or sometimes seconds!

An interview that I read (I believe it was an Asian director but don't quote me) said that it is a strong Asian belief that what goes around comes around ie. karma so that when the good guy say kills the bad guys even though he means well it must be shown that killing is still wrong and that he should be punished for it in the end.


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 24, 2007)

I forgot about Iron Monkey!  I haven't seen that movie in ages.  No, I didn't know about that interview.  Hmm.  That is very interesting.  But I've seen a LOT of Jackie Chan's older movies (and other Chinese/Hong Kong movies that aren't Jackie Chan's) that end happy.  It just seems like the "artsy" movies (from what I've seen) mostly have the sad endings.  But there are plenty of asian movies I haven't seen so...

Robyn :asian:


----------

